# Jackson SDX Adrian Smith Truss rod adjustment



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

I've had this guitar for a short time, and decided to give it a better set up. The neck has a truss rod adjustment at the heel, which requires neck removal. The action is a touch too low for my liking, but is playable. The predicament I find myself in is it appears this truss rod is not dual action, and the neck had a slight back bow. Is it possible that the truss rod is dual action and the adjustment nut has just loosened off. See my pictures, I am able to remove the nut completely. 

This guitar is made in Indonesia. I was under the impression that most modern guitars were made with dual action rods?? May be I have no choice but to put heavier strings on this axe?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Based on this Jackson Guitars | Electric & Bass Guitars
says dual action.
Now winter comes and dryer climate. Wood will dry a tad and by nature will do what you want - increase relief.
That neck also supposedly have graphite reinforcement rods which should put more stability onto it.
I would suggest you put the neck back and use it as is couple of days and see how it goes. I think string tension will start making neck more "relieved".


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

bigboki said:


> Based on this Jackson Guitars | Electric & Bass Guitars
> says dual action.
> Now winter comes and dryer climate. Wood will dry a tad and by nature will do what you want - increase relief.
> That neck also supposedly have graphite reinforcement rods which should put more stability onto it.
> I would suggest you put the neck back and use it as is couple of days and see how it goes. I think string tension will start making neck more "relieved".


I agree about the dryer weather, that may help. As far as the dual action truss rod I am skeptical. Fisrtly the model on the site is a newer model, SDKM versus SDK. Secondly, if this action was dual action, the nut should be welded on to stay put in either rotation. I had thoughts of loctiting it, but if I am wrong the truss rod would be useless all together.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

You are right, ii is not dual action.
Backbowed neck need to loosen truss rod nut to have some relief.

If the nut was loosened off you will have too much relief, not backbowed.
If you find a loosened off nut and a backbow neck, neck may have a issue


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

Latole said:


> You are right, ii is not dual action.
> Backbowed neck need to loosen truss rod nut to have some relief.
> 
> If the nut was loosened off you will have too much relief, not backbowed.
> ...


Yes that is exactly what I am seeing. I did reach out to Jackson support to confirm the truss rod specs. This neck feels amazing, just needs a touch more relief. I may string it up with a bit more tension and throw a heating pad on it for a short spell. I have seen it done with heat lamps and a heat gun with success. Seems to drop off about fret 4 or 5.


----------

